# [SOLVED]Dell PowerEdge 2850+PERC 4di Embedded RAID works ...

## lunarg

Hi,

Does anyone know whether this hardware setup works flawless with linux (be it Gentoo or another distro)?

Though I've found the PERC 4di to be supported by latest kernels, this one says it's "embedded" RAID.

Judging from passed experiences with "embedded" RAID setups, these are usually slightly different than their regular counterparts, and are more annoying to get working.

Thanks

Sincerely

----------

## PaulBredbury

I could be wrong, but I think Dell's RAID cards need Redhat-specific kernel patches, as a way to encourage people to buy Redhat Enterprise  :Evil or Very Mad: 

You will probably want CONFIG_HPET=y in the kernel, to prevent the hardware clock hanging at startup.

I've got a Dell PowerEdge 1850 non-RAID (with dual Intel Xeon EM64T) working perfectly with Gentoo.

----------

## lunarg

The thing is that I've found this thread here where someone is using the PERC 4di RAID. It's however unclear to me whether it's an embedded controller or not.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-219792-highlight-perc+4di.html

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Sincerely

----------

## kashani

Works fine. I'm using it on 10 servers. 

db02 ~ # lspci | grep -i dell

02:0e.0 RAID bus controller: Dell PowerEdge Expandable RAID controller 4 (rev 06)

db02 ~ # grep -i mega /usr/src/linux/.config       

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

You might need Redhat drivers if you want to use the management stuff, but the gentoo kernel 2.6.15 has options for that as well though I haven't tried them.

kashani

----------

## lunarg

Thanks.  :Smile: 

This helps a lot.

Sincerely

----------

## pheelay

I've also had success getting Linux running on this setup.

You might like to check out Megamon which can monitor the Raid status and email out any problems. 

http://www.ucc.gu.uwa.edu.au/~dagobah/debian/pool/megamon/

Phil

----------

## imanassypov

-works fine with kernels above 2.6.16. Xen will get you down though, - apparently as of this date the xen patched kernel will not detect the raid controller properly

----------

